# Best shampoo for frequent bathing?



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Last week Adam went out and rolled in poop on 3 consecutive days so needed a bath a day. What is the best product to use to keep their coats in good order if they are revolting, smelly little beasts!?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I use Halo Purely For Pets Cloud Nine Herbal Shampoo on my chis for the last 7+ years. It is very gentle and doesn't contain detergents so it doesn't dry out the skin or fur. 

Here is a website that sells it at a reasonable price: 
http://www.vitacost.com/Halo-Purely-For-Pets-Cloud-Nine-Herbal-Shampoo-16-fl-oz

"Cloud Nine Herbal Shampoo is a revitalizing infusion of botanical oils and extracts. Gentle and safe for all types of pets, our hypoallergenic, biodegradable, non-drying formula leaves them fresh and pettably soft. The rich lather is easy to rinse out, turning grooming into a pleasurable experience." 

Ingredients: Saponified oils of coconut, olive and jojoba, tea tree oil, rosemary oil, sage oil, cedarwood oil, peppermint oil, sweet orange oil, eucalyptus oil, pine needle oil, aloe vera and rosemary extract (as a preservative).

Free of sodium lauryl sulfate, parabens, detergents, artificial colors and artificial fragrances.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

I still love my Kenic and I can wash my dogs every week if I choose and this shampoo will not strip their coats or make their skin dried out. It leaves them smelling super clean afterwards for even a few days after bathing. I use mostly the Kenic Supra Shampoo but sometimes use the whitner coat shampoo from Kenic. Its alot cheaper to order from this site than anywhere I have found. Here is some info about the Supra.

The Kenic Supra Shampoo Odor Control Shampoo is a cream base shampoo with odor removers. Neutral pH, removes skunk odor and other organic odors. 1 gallon makes 15 gallons. Will not strip the coat. Detergent and soap free. May be used as often as necessary.

http://colespetsupply.com/KENIC_PET_CARE_PRODUCTS.html


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That Kenic shampoo looks good! I went to the website and you have to have a minimum order of $50! Poo on them. Maybe I will still try it, but probably can't find it that cheap!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i use john paul pet cleanse oatmeal shampoo smells great and is good for dry itchy skin
here is alink to a site to tell you more about it though i got mine from ebay

http://mjmcompany.com/JohnPaulPet/shampoo.htm


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

If you are having to bathe more than twice a month I would say you need to use baby wipes or dry shampoo. Using water to often will cause their skin to dry out terribly. They need to build the oils back in their skin between baths. You can get a dry shampoo from PetsMart and I am sure other pet stores carry it. Also online ;-)


----------



## Erendira (Oct 26, 2008)

For my girl I use only Johnsons Baby Shampoo with Camomile because she has quite a sensitive skin and this product really works for me


----------



## mggy91au (Jan 2, 2009)

I bath Sophie and Huey every fortnight with Fido Everyday Soapfree shampoo. It smells gorgeous and they have had no problems with their skin.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks folks! I will have to try some of these.
Given the choice I would only bathe them maybe twice a year, but when Adam rolls in something he really goes for it!! Usually has his fur sticking up in little poo smothered spikes, not sure that a dry shampoo would work. I have tried wipes but you can never seem to get everything then they smell of poop and wipes instead!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

I can identify with this, for sure! My female Bichon, Lacy, loves to roll in nasty stuff, especially cat poo. She rolled in it three times in four days one time. What a mess! I use shampoo called Bichon Bubbless that is Ivory dishwashing liquid, glycerine, white vinegar and water. It is especially for white dogs, but works well for any of them. My dogs have never had any problem with dry skin, although my male Bichon does have itchies now and then that don't have anything to do with the shampoo. He reacts to grass and some other things. My groomer uses Bichon Bubbles and I use it for my Chi, too. It's very gentle and leaves them looking and smelling great.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I bath with reg. puppy shampoo and just use water if I have bathed them to many times already. Hope that helps!


----------

